# recent vid of Judge and Jury



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Virtualpedigree

Virtualpedigree


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you encouraging them to fight seriously? The way you are speaking to them and the noise seems more serious and not like something you'd say to a puppy to get it to continue to play, but something to encourage fighting and aggressive behavior.

They are both very cute and healthy looking puppies though.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> Are you encouraging them to fight seriously? The way you are speaking to them and the noise seems more serious and not like something you'd say to a puppy to get it to continue to play, but something to encourage fighting and aggressive behavior.


With those peds defiantly not a smart video to be posting publicly.

Def cute pups tho.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

if they were any other breed of dog and i was coaxing some spirited play from them
would there be any question of intent? i have nothing to hide and i think the video
is completely harmless. but moderation is a tough job and you gotta do what you deem necessary. I'm sorry that my 20+ years of experience training and showing apbt's goes unnoticed due to ones skewed view of a reality that was the farthest thing form the truth. here are some accolades that might help alleviate some concern as to my practices.

i don't appreciate the "original tool" near my name. please remove. thank you.

the picture at the 04 nationals in which James Crenshaw(ON ONE KNEE) is awarding padlock's poet 1st place in conformation might suggest a different view of my true merit. poet's owner nick p of hard knock kennels in pic

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [105766] :: PADLOCK'S DOWNTRODDEN (AKA POET)

and padlocks guccis red rage has never entered a weight pull contest and not placed. all sanctioned adba and ukc shows.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Padlock said:


> if they were any other breed of dog and i was coaxing some spirited play from them
> would there be any question of intent? i have nothing to hide and i think the video
> is completely harmless. but moderation is a tough job and you gotta do what you deem necessary. I'm sorry that my 20+ years of experience training and showing apbt's goes unnoticed due to ones skewed view of a reality that was the farthest thing form the truth. here are some accolades that might help alleviate some concern as to my practices.
> 
> ...


Its not about our perception its about the way that others who view this forum see things. People who are out to get this breed skim forums like these just looking for fuel like that. With those peds its just asking for a PETA lover to start crap.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL! I thought you put that there. Ill remove it if you cant. Some times folks do that here :caution: dont be a dhead in the open forum, nobody wants to be treated like crap and listen to bs from someone who can type and has an internet connection. [just a heads up from experience]. Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

lol thanks redog. mucho grasias senior.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Those pictures are getting old Paddy. Haven't you posted those on nearly every pitbull forum around?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> LOL! I thought you put that there. Ill remove it if you cant. Some times folks do that here :caution: dont be a dickhead in the open forum, nobody wants to be treated like crap and listen to bs from someone who can type and has an internet connection. [just a heads up from experience]. Hope you enjoy your stay


lmfao!!! I don't know it kind of fit's him I think you should leave it :rofl:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

everybody deserves a little respect unless they play the d*ck card


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i don't seem to be getting any...what is one to do? the two ladies in question
are frauds at best, and I'm their kryptonite and they know it. a seasoned eye
can see their hidden agenda. I'm not phased by them nor do they pose a threat.
let them expose there true nature in the presents of a true die hard, and not a few
internet fonies. curs show their teeth before they cover their genitals with their tail
once a tooth goes in em. I'm not here to bicker so please ladies, get your heads right.
and proceed to add viable content to the forum and not waste time in a fight you'll never win with me. respecting your elders should have been taught by now, someone in your lives failed you...and it wasn't me.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

If you are refering to me and sadie as frauds you have to be kidding, is that the best you've got? Why don't you make up some more crap.

Sadie has showin her true self in her 4000 posts ans i with my 1000, dont get you knickers in a twist and make crap up, you wouldn't know the beginning of the two ladies in question. it is you who has done this to yourself, you kennal name will forever live on in the PB world, and not in a good way.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Padlock said:


> i don't seem to be getting any...what is one to do? the two ladies in question
> are frauds at best, and I'm their kryptonite and they know it. a seasoned eye
> can see their hidden agenda. I'm not phased by them nor do they pose a threat.
> let them expose there true nature in the presents of a true die hard, and not a few
> ...


Padlock your a whack job .. Keep on riding your own jock you will never be anything but an egotistical arrogant wanna be little pr*ck. You must be suffering from pe*is envy seriously Know one cares about you or your dogs or your cars or you ribbons. You won't be here long either so just continue doing what you do best posting a bunch of nonsense that know one cares about we are not laughing with you we are laughing at you. Anyone who get's banned from a forum and continues to create multiple accounts is severely disturbed in the head. Trouble follows you where ever you go that should tell you something. Get a life maybe if you had one you wouldn't be spending your days figuring out how to create another account on game dog to troll after it's been clear that your not wanted there or anywhere else for that matter :flush:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

mods, my i retort without repercussion?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey William, pass the popcorn will ya?!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I honestly see nothing wrong with the vid but some jumping puppies .... Good looking pups .....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its a different video


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahhhh Gotcha


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

padlock's gucci's red rage... R.I.P


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

JUDGE SOLOMITE aka Larry doing some flirtpole work.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol adorable stalking!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

..........


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

he's had that cat stalk down pat since day one,...both will do it
if i lay it still like that. lol
i need to get some recent vid of both working the f/p
together. it's a thing of beauty. the prey drive in these two
is very intense. both are easy workers.


acz, let me take a shot in the dark about your edited post.
the heading "pit bull fight" on the marsh rat vid? it's what
gets the most hits on you toob. i don't make the rules,
i just bend them to work in my favor.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Love your video's! They look like very happy pups. ^.^


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I kinda feel like I walked in in the middle of a conversation. *eyebrow*


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Why do you have so many names for one dog? "ladies and gentleman, I present to you, solomite. Aka judge, aka larry, aka hot wheels, aka I will bark again!"


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

his registered name is "padlock's judge solomite" sire is Dynomite dam is Solotto out of Otto x Solo. the bitches reg name is Jury. hence Judge and Jury. 
call names are just that. Larry and Betty.
Jury works, but try and yell "jury" a few times in zero degree weather...you'll understand.

from all my experience with dogs, a "call name" must be 2 syllables with a vowel sound at the end. i hope this answers any confusion you may have had.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so lost in this thread?? LOL


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I just have one question for the OP...

Since you have been in this game for sometime it sounds then how come I dont know you since I have been in it 10 years longer...

You have cute pups but I imagine you would get a much more decent response if you IDK changed the tude a bit... 

A great man once said "You could be the best in the world at what you do, but if you treat people like poo then no one can see beyond the poo to smell your roses..."


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I just have one question for the OP...
> 
> Since you have been in this game for sometime it sounds then how come I don't know you since I have been in it 10 years longer...
> 
> ...


what tude? should i belly up and get kicked? 
that's not going to happen. and what does you knowing me have any relevance to anything? I've been active since 1988 with these dogs, and alot of people don't know me, nor do i need to know them. it's best to keep your circles small and tight. this is a forum, not real life. people interpret type depending on ones mood,...maybe it's you that needs to tweak your frown
up-side-down. =]

a greater man once said, "he who far in church, sit in pew".


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute pups , i love Gucci's red rage he is very nice looking


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

They are coming along nicley padlock, they look plump and healthy like a pup should be and they look pretty damn happy too, love how the buckskin one has allready got the chain jump down pat!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks junk and angel,... i'm going to get some 
new vid today as my "camera guy" will be stopping
by.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Padlock said:


> he's had that cat stalk down pat since day one,...both will do it
> if i lay it still like that. lol
> i need to get some recent vid of both working the f/p
> together. it's a thing of beauty. the prey drive in these two
> ...





Padlock said:


> *what tude? should i belly up and get kicked?*
> that's not going to happen. and what does you knowing me have any relevance to anything? *I've been active since 1988 with these dogs, and alot of people don't know me, nor do i need to know them.* *it's best to keep your circles small and tight. *this is a forum, not real life. people interpret type depending on ones mood,...maybe it's you that needs to tweak your frown
> up-side-down. =]
> 
> a greater man once said, "he who far in church, sit in pew".


If You TUBE is your best source for advertising I have to wonder :hammer::hammer:... Secondly YES in this world sometimes you just have to suck up the pride... If you want people here to respect what you have to say then maybe suck it up and admit you wronged people on other sites... Being active since 88 means absolutely nothing to me if you have done nothing in that amount of time to better the breed... And if you were a big baller then you wouldnt be advertising on You Tube... Just saying I type for what my opinion is where you are concerned as I dont have any feelings for people that I absolutely do not know...

And maybe you should think about your policy on friends... There are friends, acquaintances and enemies... Ever heard the saying keep your friends close and your enemies closer? I have watched your videos on the net and lets just say (from a rescurer and former breeder standpoint) you are a walking Pro-BSL ad right now... All I am saying is why dont you be a little more open minded with people because NO MATTER HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN THE GAME YOU WILL NEVER KNOW EVERYTHING.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh and I have to add that I think your dogs are beautiful and they look well cared for so instead of making vids that go with the stereotype attached to these dogs why dont you go against the grain? You never know you could start a turn around process all by yourself then I might call you a baller...


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> If You TUBE is your best source for advertising I have to wonder :hammer::hammer:... Secondly YES in this world sometimes you just have to suck up the pride... If you want people here to respect what you have to say then maybe suck it up and admit you wronged people on other sites... Being active since 88 means absolutely nothing to me if you have done nothing in that amount of time to better the breed... And if you were a big baller then you wouldnt be advertising on You Tube... Just saying I type for what my opinion is where you are concerned as I dont have any feelings for people that I absolutely do not know...
> 
> And maybe you should think about your policy on friends... There are friends, acquaintances and enemies... Ever heard the saying keep your friends close and your enemies closer? I have watched your videos on the net and lets just say (from a rescurer and former breeder standpoint) you are a walking Pro-BSL ad right now... All I am saying is why dont you be a little more open minded with people because NO MATTER HOW LONG YOU BEEN IN THE GAME YOU WILL NEVER KNOW EVERYTHING.


wake me when you're on your way out.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Oh and I have to add that I think your dogs are beautiful and they look well cared for so instead of making vids that go with the stereotype attached to these dogs why dont you go against the grain? You never know you could start a turn around process all by yourself then I might call you a baller...


 zzzzz


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL ok dude you will black list yourself then... Guessing small man syndrome... :rofl:


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

mods, do i deserve to get insulted and berated by jaded women?
wtf is the deal with all these bitter little girls?
she comes on my thread talking to me as though i asked for her opinion or advice.
which i clearly did not. I've forgotten more about these dogs that most will
ever know. i don't need a lecture. 


can i get a AMEN?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No you can get life though ....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You are not superior to women Pad. Get off your high horse and just chill out.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

lol you two kill me. you're subconscious betrays you with every post.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Padlock said:


> mods, do i deserve to get insulted and berated by jaded women?


Yes you deserve everything you get. :3 Sounds like you can dish it out,but you can't take it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Padlock if you don't willing submit to the woman on this forum you will be forced you to. This forum is run primarily by woman brother and this forum make up IS predominantly woman. So you better start respecting your better half without us you wouldn't even exist.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Padlock if you don't willing submit to the woman on this forum you will be forced you to. This forum is run primarily by woman brother and this forum make up IS predominantly woman. So you better start respecting your better half without us you wouldn't even exist.


Whoop Whoop!!!! Us women totally have the guys outnumbered for sure 

to the OP you have some super cute little pups there


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Padlock said:


> mods, do i deserve to get insulted and berated by jaded women?
> wtf is the deal with all these bitter little girls?
> she comes on my thread talking to me as though i asked for her opinion or advice.
> which i clearly did not. I've forgotten more about these dogs that most will
> ...


No but you can get a stfu cuz they know more about bulldogs than you so I'd start showing some respect


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Kayo45 said:


> No but you can get a stfu cuz they know more about bulldogs than you so I'd start showing some respect


:goodpost:

There are some very true knowledgeable people here who really know what they are talking about. Sadie for one has great knowledge and much experience
with this breed. I'd not be so quick to judge cause you really have no clue who you are talking to or about here.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice dogs...... - another freakin woman.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

:goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

And watch out too because we had a spike in pregnancies and birth on this forum in the past year or so so.. the hormones are just flying!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO someone's gunna


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

cluck cluck cluck "pecks ground" LMAO


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys crack me up.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I didn't see the first video but you have some cute pups.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

you ladies sure know how to make yourselves look less than ladylike.
you're all more or less just fraudulent cowards that are trying to
flex muscles you genetically don't possess. you're more along the lines 
a cackling hyenas with malicious intent. you show know restraint, and your 
actions are less than admirable. to me all i see is weak people with
no real backbone. curs to the core is who you are. not curators to a certain breed
of dog, you're more like bitter little girls with no class. go back and read all your 20,000+ posts (collectively of you 4 Lady's) and I'll bet you can't convince yourself otherwise.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*THIS FORUM IS NOT FOR THESE PISSING MATCHES. I HAVE SAID ONCE FOR THIS TO STOP MAYBE EVERYONE CAN READ CLEARLY NOW.

*


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Padlock said:


> mods, do i deserve to get insulted and berated by jaded women?
> wtf is the deal with all these bitter little girls?
> she comes on my thread talking to me as though i asked for her opinion or advice.
> which i clearly did not. I've forgotten more about these dogs that most will
> ...


Actually you did ask for her opinion when you posted up this thread. If you don't like where it is going and we can shut down. This is an open forum and everyone has the right to voice their opinions with out being insulted. You my friend are insultng the other members. ( highlighted in red).


----------

